# Question about cooking Salmon and Ribs togather



## shooter1697 (Jun 12, 2013)

Hello all,

I am new to the smoking world and glad i found this site there is so much information here its going to take months to go through it all. On to my question i want to do my first smoke this Sunday for fathers day and i would like to do some ribs and salmon. Can i do them at the same time?? The ribs i was going to do the 2-2-1 method and the salmon i am unsure how to cook that. I pulled up one recipe and i think i will fallow that but i need to know if the 2 can be smoked at the same time.  Thanks for your help.


----------



## cmayna (Jun 12, 2013)

Are you referring to grilling or smoking?  Can't imagine smoking them together due to the usage of different woods.  Even grilling, what will prevent them from acquiring some of the flavor of the other?   Hopefully others will chime in to give their 2 cents worth.


----------



## fpnmf (Jun 12, 2013)

I would not cook them at the same time!!!!

The salmon would overcook in no time..

Do the salmon like this...  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/139908/todays-smoke-scottish-salmon

   Craig


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 12, 2013)

Another reason not to do fish and other foods at the same time is the fish flavor will impart on everything else you are cooking. 

I use the same woods on ribs as I do on fish so that's not an issue. Stick to a sweet wood if you do. Alder, apple and cherry are good on both.  

If you do decide to do them together, at rib temps the fish will only need 30 minutes to be done. So just put it in when the ribs are close.


----------



## shooter1697 (Jun 13, 2013)

Thank you both for input!!

I think i will do them separate this time since its my first time smoking!!! Cant wait.


----------



## cmayna (Jun 13, 2013)

Just remember to take pics.


----------

